# Update: I'm out, Bitches!



## Gast1669461003 (10. April 2014)

Mahlzeit. Da mach ich bei dem Spielchen "wir stellen uns nach vielen Jahren mal einander vor" doch einfach mal mit. 

*Zu meiner Foren-Geschichte:*

Ich bin ja nun schon seit einigen Monaten hier aktiv, besonders seit ich mein Praktikum in der Online-Redaktion von PC Games angetreten habe, aber auch unabhängig davon fühl ich mich hier recht wohl. Dabei stamme ich eigentlich aus der Community von Videogameszone, in die ich 2006 eingetreten bin und nicht plane, zu verlassen. Schließlich kenne ich viele dort schon persönlich, nicht nur aus vielen Jahren Forum und und tausendenen Stunden Chat, sondern habe einige auch auf der GamesCom oder anderen Treffen persönlich kennen gelernt. 2007 habe ich dort den COD4-Clan [PZV] PlayZones Vanguard gegründet, mit dem wir auch zwei Jahre in der PSL gespielt haben. Zudem habe ich meine wundervolle Freundin auf VGZ kennengelernt, ist einigen hier vielleicht als Taila bekannt. Die Community, auch wenn sie sich logischerweise nach und nach stetig verändert und einige Gesichter verschwinden, liegt mir also aus vielen Gründen am Herzen. 

Allerdings bin ich nun trotzdem vermehrt hier aktiv, aus dem einfachen Grund, das ich den Konsolen entsagt habe und hier mehr los ist, als dort drüben. Besonders was die Themen anbelangt, die mich aufgrund der gewählten Spiele-Plattform interessieren. Da ist mir VGZ als Diskussionsforum einfach nicht genug. Trotzdem würde ich VGZ als "meine" Community bezeichnen. Eben weil ich dort so viele kenne und das Gefühl habe, als sei der Zusammenhalt dort viel stärker als hier. Zum Beispiel aufgrund der ganzen Community-Aktionen, die mir hier ein wenig fehlen (Community Awards, User-Spiele mit Preisen, User-Treffen, etc.)....

*Zu meinen Interessen:*

Games, selbstredend. Film und Fernsehen. Serien-Junkie. Ich höre gern Rock, in den letzten Jahren vermehrt Indie-Rock. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber Fan von Rock in allen Formen und Farben. In letzter Zeit habe ich wieder das Lesen für mich entdeckt. Ich machs mal kurz und knapp, um einen kleinen Eindruck zu verschaffen:

*Lieblings-Games*: Deus Ex mit Abstand, Gothic, Secret of Mana, The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, Final Fantasy X, DayZ und noch einige andere. 

*Lieblingsfilme*: Garden State, Donnie Darko, Juno, Safety Not Guaranteed, alles von Quentin Tarantino, David Fincher, Martin Scorsese und noch vieles, vieles mehr.

*Lieblingsserien*: Sopranos, Fringe, Chuck, Lost, 24, Jericho, Breaking Bad, House of Cards, Supernatural, Gilmore Girls, Once Upon A Time, Dexter, Skins, The Walking Dead, Mad Men und vieles, vieles mehr.

*Lieblingsmusik*: Metric, Stars, Silversun Pickups, Arcade Fire, Radiohead, The National, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, AC/DC, Bad Company, Slut, The Shins und vieles, vieles mehr. 


Mein Last.fm-Profil

Mein Steam-Account

Mein Twitter-Account


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> 1990 geboren,


Ah! Die Gnade der Spätgeborenen.^^



dsr159 schrieb:


> gelernter Flexodrucker mit Fachabitur, der sich anders orientieren möchte und deshalb ein Praktikum bei Computec aufgenommen hat,


Ach, du machst jetzt offiziell Prakti bei Computec? Cool, gratuliere und viel Spaß!


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Mein Twitter-Account
> (_noch_ nicht aktiv)


 
Hinterhätig schonmal folg 
Aber cooler Header bei Twitter


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ach, du machst jetzt offiziell Prakti bei Computec? Cool, gratuliere und viel Spaß!


 
Schon seit einem Jahr. Einigen werden sicherlich die News und Specials von mir aufgefallen sein, falls jemand mehr als die Headline und die Bilderstrecken beachtet.  

Bin nur noch diesen Monat da, dann ist meine Zeit abgelaufen. Aber danke, viel Spaß habe ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Schon seit einem Jahr. Einigen werden sicherlich die News und Specials von mir aufgefallen sein, falls jemand mehr als die Headline und die Bilderstrecken beachtet.


 
nicht zu vergessen auch das DayZed Special und das Cameo in Better Together


----------



## Amboss (10. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hinterhätig schonmal folg
> Aber cooler Header bei Twitter


 
Boah! In der Tat! Ich bin noch gar nicht dazugekommen, meinen Header dort zu aktualisieren  

Was die Community-Aktionen angeht, reden wir noch - wenn sich der Staub mal ein wenig gelegt hat


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Boah! In der Tat! Ich bin noch gar nicht dazugekommen, meinen Header dort zu aktualisieren
> 
> Was die Community-Aktionen angeht, reden wir noch - wenn sich der Staub mal ein wenig gelegt hat


 
ja, ich auch nicht, aber ich hab kein gutes Bild 
noch nicht zumindest


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

desi alter Haudegen.  Finde ich sehr gut, dass du zum PC konvertiert bist und jetzt auch hier die Foren unsicher machst


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Mai 2014)

Ab sofort gibt es mich hier im Forum unter meinem echten Namen. Grund dafür ist, dass ich euch ab Juni weiterhin mit Specials an den Wochenenden versorge.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Mit einem "s" mehr wärst Du mein Lieblingskölsch   Reissdorf ist hier in Köln die vermutlich beliebeste Sorte, obwohl die fast gar keine Werbung machen - das ist das Kölsch, was "man" sich holt, wenn man für nen Abend mit Freunden oder zum Grillen sich Bier mitbringt


Dann mal Prost


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich komme aus Gummersbach bei Köln. Was denkst du, wie jedes Bewerbungsgespräch in der Region abgelaufen ist? "Na, Herr Reisdorf - bekommen wir dann auch was aus ihrer Brauerei, wenn wir Sie einstellen?" HAHAHA - Schnauze! 

Kölsch ist mir zuwider. Sowohl das Bier als auch der Dialekt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist das *Kölsch*, was "man" sich holt, wenn man für nen Abend mit Freunden oder zum Grillen sich *Bier* mitbringt


 
Ich sehe hier einen Widerspruch.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Ihr kennt halt alle offenbar nur 1-2 Sorten, die euch nicht gemundet haben - da kann man halt nix machen  Es gibt aber viele Sorten, die vom Geschmack auch einigen Pils-Sorten sehr ähnlich sind. Lediglich Sorten, die SEHR herben   Pils-Sorten ähneln, gibt es nicht. Aber ansonsten gibt es innerhalb der Kölschsorten die gleichen Unterschiede wie zwischen den diversen Pils-Sorten, bei denen es ja auch sicher welche gibt, die euch gut schmecken und andere wiederum GAR nicht. Weizen-Fans wiederum schauen natürlich in die Röhre, auch bei Pils   Von Alt will ich erst gar nicht reden, das krieg ich echt nicht runter - geht mir aber generell bei (natürlicherweise) dunklen Biersorten wie zB auch Guiness...


----------



## Kaisan (27. Mai 2014)

Tja, schön, dass sich auch der werte dsr159, oder auch Dennis Reisdorf, hier offziell vorstellt. Dann mal willkommen.  

Auch ein The Walking Dead- Mad Men-Fan, wie ich sehe? Also auch im Serienbereich ein guter Geschmack.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mit einem "s" mehr wärst Du mein Lieblingskölsch   Reissdorf ist hier in Köln die vermutlich beliebeste Sorte, obwohl die fast gar keine Werbung machen - das ist das Kölsch, was "man" sich holt, wenn man für nen Abend mit Freunden oder zum Grillen sich Bier mitbringt
> 
> 
> Dann mal Prost


 
Und wie heißt das Bier das ihr da dann so trinkt?



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier einen Widerspruch.


 damnit zu langsam


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2014)

Junges Gemüse ...


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Mai 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ab sofort gibt es mich hier im Forum unter meinem echten Namen. Grund dafür ist, dass ich euch ab Juni weiterhin mit Specials an den Wochenenden versorge.


 gratz desi  jetzt fest an Bord des CT-Dampfers?


----------



## Vordack (27. Mai 2014)

Also mit dem meisten gelesenen kann ich nicht so viel anfangen   

Aber eine Sache sticht heraus: AC/DC 

Also, willkommen im Forum, err, ich meinte, welcome to the club, nee, doch nicht, schön daß Du bleibst, bei der Überschrift dachte ich es wäre ein Abschied, also einfach Peace


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2014)

Die Vorstellung ist ja schon mehr als einen Monat alt.
Dennis hat die Überschrift heute nur an die aktuellen Entwicklungen angepasst.


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also, willkommen im Forum, err, ich meinte, welcome to the club, nee, doch nicht, schön daß Du bleibst, bei der Überschrift dachte ich es wäre ein Abschied, also einfach Peace


 Ich dachte bei der Überschrift, da hat sich nen Irrer namens Dennis Reisdorf angemeldet, um unseren dsr159 zu bedrohen.


----------



## Taila (27. Mai 2014)

Das dsr159 bleibt weiterhin im Archiv und wartet auf Reaktivierung, ohne will ich ihn nämlich nicht mehr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ab sofort gibt es mich hier im Forum unter meinem echten Namen. Grund dafür ist, dass ich euch ab Juni weiterhin mit Specials an den Wochenenden versorge.


 Fein. Das Forum wäre sonst ohne den fleissigen dsr schlechter dran.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2014)

Da kann man der PCG Online-Redaktion nur gratulieren, wenn er weiterhin hier schreiben darf. Dennis ist nämlich ein echt talentierter und guter Schreiber. Da habt ihr alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Mai 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> jetzt fest an Bord des CT-Dampfers?


 
Nein, nicht ganz. Ich kritzel hier nur als freier Autor rum.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2014)

"Dank" dem Tropico-Thread, musste ich bissl rumsuchen, wer denn dieser "neue" DennisReisdorf ist.
Noch nie von dem gelesen und schon so lange dabei und so viele Postings...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

Nach drei Jahren, 430 Online-"Specials" und knapp 6.000 News-Artikeln (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe), mache ich mich dann aus dem Staub. Truck Simulator-News gibt's dann wohl erstmal nicht mehr so viele und über die Special-Themem am Wochenende müsst ihr euch dann demnächst bei anderen Autoren beschweren. 

Im Forum schau ich aber dennoch weiterhin vorbei. Ich mag's hier...


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nach drei Jahren, 430 Online-"Specials" und knapp 6.000 News-Artikeln (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe), mache ich mich dann aus dem Staub. Truck Simulator-News gibt's dann wohl erstmal nicht mehr so viele und über die Special-Themem am Wochenende müsst ihr euch dann demnächst bei anderen Autoren beschweren.



Was heisst denn hier "aus dem Staub"?
Zuerst wird noch schon alles gereinigt 

1. Danke für die vielen News und Artikel!

2. Was macht denn der Herr Reisdorf in Zukunft, wenn man fragen darf?






> Im Forum schau ich aber dennoch weiterhin vorbei. Ich mag's hier...



Dann wieder mit Pseudonym?

// Ich mags, wenn man so derbe redet
Bitches.... Yeah!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nach drei Jahren, 430 Online-"Specials" und knapp 6.000 News-Artikeln (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe), mache ich mich dann aus dem Staub. Truck Simulator-News gibt's dann wohl erstmal nicht mehr so viele und über die Special-Themem am Wochenende müsst ihr euch dann demnächst bei anderen Autoren beschweren.
> 
> Im Forum schau ich aber dennoch weiterhin vorbei. Ich mag's hier...


Wie? Was? Wohin?
Du bleibst mal schön hier, Bubi.  

Wohin führt denn deine weitere Laufbahn?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Wohin?
> Du bleibst mal schön hier, Bubi.
> 
> Wohin führt denn deine weitere Laufbahn?
> ...



Du hast schon gesehen, dass der Thread 2 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## HanFred (31. Mai 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast schon gesehen, dass der Thread 2 Jahre alt ist?


Du hast schon gesehen, das Dennis' letztes Posting noch keine halbe Stunde alt ist?


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast schon gesehen, dass der Thread 2 Jahre alt ist?





> Heute, 13:01



Er hat halt seinen Willkommenstread als Abschiedstread genutzt siehe auch Änderung des Titels vom Tread


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2016)

Sorry wegen den Quize, ich wollte nicht für nen Ragequit sorgen 

Ich hoffe auch alles gute und das man sich generell noch so öfters mal ließt und schreibt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast schon gesehen, dass der Thread 2 Jahre alt ist?


Siehe HanFred / Wynn. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Mai 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Du hast schon gesehen, das Dennis' letztes Posting noch keine halbe Stunde alt ist?



ok, touché


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Herr Reisdorf in Zukunft, wenn man fragen darf?



Ab morgen bei einer PR-Agentur angestellt. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Dann wieder mit Pseudonym?



Nah, wenn mein Realname eh schon da draußen ist, kann es auch zumindest hier so bleiben. Weniger Arbeit, weniger Verwirrung. Außerdem gebe ich eh nichts von mir, dass ich nicht auch mit meinem echten Namen unterschreiben würde. Passt schon.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sorry wegen den Quize, ich wollte nicht für nen Ragequit sorgen



Tja, hättest mal lieber wie die anderen verkackt. 
Zwei Quizzes sind noch auf Lager, die kommen dann irgendwann...


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ab morgen bei einer PR-Agentur angestellt.



Puuuuuuuuuuuuh  Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2016)

Viel Erfolg ... berichte trotzdem mal, wie toll deine Grafikkarte ist.


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2016)

Viel Erfolg, auch von meiner Seite her


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Mai 2016)

Na dann wünsch ich auch mal viel Erfolg im neuen Job


----------



## Loosa (31. Mai 2016)

Was klickt ihr denn da alle auf "_Gefällt mir_"?!! 


Ich erst "ach nööö, der Dennis geht." 
Dann "oh, er stellt sich ja nur vor." 
"Komischer Titel - nochmal näher hinguck" 
---> "Bäh!" 

Na dann, alles Gute auf der weiteren Reise.
Und jede Menge PReise.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was klickt ihr denn da alle auf "_Gefällt mir_"?!!
> 
> 
> Ich erst "ach nööö, der Dennis geht."
> ...


Und dafür gibt's auch ein Like. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was klickt ihr denn da alle auf "_Gefällt mir_"?!!



Generation Smartphone / Social Media  - erstmal gefällt mir und dann wird der Beitrag gelesen ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was klickt ihr denn da alle auf "_Gefällt mir_"?!!
> 
> 
> Ich erst "ach nööö, der Dennis geht."
> ...





Dem Forum bleibt er ja treu aber immerhin verabschiedet er sich richtig im Gegensatz zu anderen... If you know what I mean


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dem Forum bleibt er ja treu aber immerhin verabschiedet er sich richtig im Gegensatz zu anderen... If you know what I mean



Es gab noch andere vor ihm?

Und die Frage:
Gibts einen, der das übernimmt?


----------



## Homerous (31. Mai 2016)

Ciao!

Wer schreibt jetzt die herrlich sarkastischen Bewertungen zu Need for Speed? Ich mochte die.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

Viel Spaß im neuen super bezahlten ( *schiel auf die GTX im mindfactory Warenkorb * ) Job!  

Aber schau auch weiter mal hier rein-  "sogar" mir reichen oft nur mal 20Min am Abend hier im Forum, um alles wichtige der letzen 100 Threads zu lesen und ggf. drauf zu antworten.


----------



## HanFred (1. Juni 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Generation Smartphone / Social Media  - erstmal gefällt mir und dann wird der Beitrag gelesen ^^



Da es hier keine Reactions gibt, kann man eben nur auf "gefällt mir" drücken, wenn man eigentlich "zur Kenntnis genommen" meint. 
Ausserdem: https://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2013/02/13/gericht-entschrft-den-like-button/


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2016)

Schließ mich HanFred an ... "Gefällt mir" in diesem Kontext bedeutet ja nicht unbedingt, dass man sich selbst tierisch freut, dass der Dennis uns jetzt verlässt. Er wird seine Gründe dafür haben, sofern er nicht gegangen wurde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2016)

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg dort, Dennis. Und schön, dass du uns wenigstens als User noch erhalten bleibst


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. November 2016)

Was war eigentlich jetzt mit dem "Bekannten" und der Kohle?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich jetzt mit dem "Bekannten" und der Kohle?



Da die Geschichte zwei Tage alt ist, noch gar nichts. Ich schau demnächst bei ihm vorbei, drück ihm eine Mahnung in die Hand, die ich ggf. auch nochmal per Einschreiben schicke und dann schick ich evtl. noch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nach. Ist angesichts des recht geringen Betrags, um den es geht, zwar fast schon Quatsch - aber die 32 Euro investier ich gern einfach deshalb, um ihn nicht einfach so davon kommen zu lassen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (24. November 2016)

Das ist ein kommen und gehen hier... ich sollte öfters hier hereinschauen. Man verpasst so einige interessante Leute.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. April 2017)

Ich habe nun ein neues Hobby entwickelt. Statt mir zu überlegen, ob ich meine GTX 1080 gegen eine GTX 1080ti tausche, widme ich mich jetzt einfach Alkohol. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin noch dabei, ordentlich zu shoppen. Gläser und andere Barutensilien, natürlich Alkohol. Will ja auch alles stilecht aus den richtigen Gläsern gesoffen werden, nachdem es sorgfältig zubereitet wurde. Nachdem ich nun noch den billigen alkoholischen Scheiß (durch meinen Mund) entsorge, der in der Wohnung steht, suche ich derzeit nach einem guten Gin und wenn ich dies und das mal gemixt habe, widme ich mich der schwierigen Thematik Whisky/Scotch/Bourbon/Rye und schaue, wie ich einen guten Old Fashioned zaubere. Was mich auch gleich zum Thema Bitters und den perfekten Eiswürfeln bringt, in die ich mich nun zumindest schon ausreichend eingelesen habe.

Auslöser war übrigens das Problem, dass der gute, alte White Russian auf kaum einer Cocktailkarte steht und die Studentenaushilfen oft überfordert sind, Vodka und Kaluha zusammenzukippen. Im Pub stellen die einem dann so ein Ding mit Milch statt Sahne hin, das geht auch nicht - also selber machen. Inzwischen habe ich immerhin schon genug Stuff, um einen Black/White Russian, einen Russian Mule und Mojitos zu mixen. Als nächstes Widme ich mit den Sahne-Klassikern, Pina und Swimmingpool, dann kommt der Whisky. 

Macht Spaß. Das Shoppen, experimentieren, trinken. Wie einen PC zusammenzubauen, nur leckerer.


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2017)

Beim Alkohol gibt es ja schlimmere Fehden als PC vs Konsole ^^

Besonders bei Whisky / Scotch und ähnlichen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. April 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Beim Alkohol gibt es ja schlimmere Fehden als PC vs Konsole ^^
> 
> Besonders bei Whisky / Scotch und ähnlichen



Kommt auch wie immer auf die Kreise an, in denen man sich bewegt. Und genauso wie bei PC&Konsole oder anderen Dingen: Mir scheißegal, ich will's trinken und nicht drüber streiten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2017)

Aber Vorsicht, Dennis. Erwischen wir dich angetrunken beim Daddeln bist du deinen Gamer-Lappen los. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (8. April 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein neues Hobby entwickelt. Statt mir zu überlegen, ob ich meine GTX 1080 gegen eine GTX 1080ti tausche, widme ich mich jetzt einfach Alkohol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, geh. Nix gegen Dein neues Hobby, auf kauf' Dir doch gleich das  *gute* Zeug, nicht diesen Standard-Supermarkt/Tankstellen-Kram. 

Rum:

Botucal oder Pampero

Whisk(e)ylikör:

Columba Cream oder Coole Swan

Gin:

Monkey 47 / Bombay Sapphire / Hendrick's / Tanqueray

und bitte BLOSS kein Schweppes Tonic Water - Fever Tree, Goldberg und Thomas Henry sind die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. April 2017)

Bei Rum finde ich den Havana Club No. 3 schon noch okay, um damit einen Mojito zusammenzukuppen, weil's für die einfachen Sachen in dem Preissegment für mich durchaus taugt und der Pampero grad nicht da war. Beim Gin steige ich mit dem Tanqueray No. 10 / London Dry ein. Tonic und Ginger Beer von Thomas Henry sind schon auf Vorrat im Haus, hab nur das Soda nicht gefunden.


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2017)

Da ich hab es dir gesagt ^^ Da haste gleich Spassbremse mit getriggert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. April 2017)

Hätte mich auch überrascht, wenn nicht...


----------



## Spassbremse (8. April 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch überrascht, wenn nicht...



Coole Swan sollte sich aber jeder, der Whisk(e)yliköre mag, einmal zu Gemüte führen. Verdammt leckeres Zeug! 

Coole Swan Likör (Irland) | Whisky.de


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2017)

bist zufällig Horst Lünig der dafür im Video wirbt Spassbremse ?


----------



## Spassbremse (8. April 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> bist zufällig Horst Lünig der dafür im Video wirbt Spassbremse ?



Nö, aber den finde ich gut!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Coole Swan sollte sich aber jeder, der Whisk(e)yliköre mag, einmal zu Gemüte führen. Verdammt leckeres Zeug!
> 
> Coole Swan Likör (Irland) | Whisky.de



Bei Gelegenheit gern. Den Irish Mist wollte mein Freundin unbedingt haben, die steht mehr auf Liköre (und Bier). Ich steh auf fancy Cocktails mit Sahne und Schirmen in bunt. Und nein, ich schäme mich nicht.


----------



## Zybba (8. April 2017)

Alkoholismus als Hobby zu verkaufen ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee!


----------



## Spassbremse (8. April 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit gern. Den Irish Mist wollte mein Freundin unbedingt haben, die steht mehr auf Liköre (und Bier). Ich steh auf fancy Cocktails mit Sahne und Schirmen in bunt. Und nein, ich schäme mich nicht.



Ach, gelegentlich habe ich gegen einen leckeren Banana-Daiquiri auch nix einzuwenden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Alkoholismus als Hobby zu verkaufen ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee!



Das würde billiger gehen ^^ weil selbst der Tankstellen Whisky immer noch zu teuer für Alkolismus ist


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sound-Upgrade. Erstmal die Verhältnisse im Haus klarstellen, wenn bald die neuen Nachbarn unter mir einziehen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (5. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht stellt der Nachbar aber auch die Verhältnisse mit dir klar, sobald du ihm lange genug mit den Dingern auf den Sack gegangen bist


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Oktober 2017)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellt der Nachbar aber auch die Verhältnisse mit dir klar, sobald du ihm lange genug mit den Dingern auf den Sack gegangen bist



Nene, die haben beim Einzug  schon versucht, billigen Hiphop und Techno im Haus zu etablieren. Kann man mit der zentralen Wohnung im zweiten Stock auch gern versuchen. Ich halte jetzt mit guter Musik dagegen und dann treffen wir uns wie zivilisierte Menschen in der Mitte bei humanen Lautstärken.


----------



## Rdrk710 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ok, damit wäre mein Einwand zurückgezogen  Jemand der gegen  billigen Hip Hop und Techno ankämpft ist moralisch sowieso im Recht


----------



## Denis10 (6. Oktober 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> bei humanen Lautstärken.



Was ist denn humane Lautstärke? If it is too loud, you are too old


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2018)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Was ist denn humane Lautstärke? If it is too loud, you are too old



Zu laut ist, wenn die Gläser in meinem Schrank hörbar vibrieren. Aber nach einem nachbarschaftlichen Liebesbrief ist inzwischen Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2018)

In other news: Ich habe ein neues Hobby begonnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2018)

Falls sich jemand fragt, was man damit macht: (ab 0:40)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXSnmAdan2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2018)

Jau 

Ein noch schöneres Beispiel für die Handpan, wie ich finde...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Jau
> 
> Ein noch schöneres Beispiel für die Handpan, wie ich finde...


  Ich dachte zuerst das neue Hobby sei "Im Suff malen"...


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Juli 2018)

> Der aktuelle Preis beträgt 1.980,00 € inkl pasendes Hardcase (Evatek).



wtf??


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wtf??


 Moment mal: das ist "nur" eine Art Steel-Drum? So ein Teil, was die in Jamaika aus alten Töpfen zusammenklopfen, in modern und durchdachter und "schön" ?  ^^  Irre...  ich dachte jetzt bei dem Preis, das sei ein komplizierter Synthie mit einer besonderen Bedienung und analoger Klangerzeugung, so ne Art Theremin in Form einer Pilzkappe, wo man dann je nach dem, welchen Bereich mal berührt und wie man ihn berührt andere Klänge produziert ^^  Der PR-Job scheint ja gut bezahlt zu sein


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Juli 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wtf??



Jo, das ist noch im unteren Preissegment und dabei eine hochwertige. Die werden halt (ähnlich wie bei Herbs Jamaikanern, nur etwas aufwändiger) handgefertigt. Die Wartezeit beträgt durchschnittlich gut sechs Monate, weil es überall Wartelisten und nicht viele Hersteller gibt. Tatsächlich gibt es das Ding in dieser Form erst seit 2000.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTIhsiNkHTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Laangsam wird's. Investition hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2018)

Nicht schlecht, Dennis. Ich bin zwar immer noch der Meinung, dass man Woks in erster Linie zum Kochen nutzen sollte, aber das hört sich trotzdem richtig gut an.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> [...]Ein *noch schöneres Beispiel* für die Handpan, wie ich finde...


... i see what you did there! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. November 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Dennis. Ich bin zwar immer noch der Meinung, dass man Woks in erster Linie zum Kochen nutzen sollte, aber das hört sich trotzdem richtig gut an.



Danke, wenn sie mir mal runterfällt, mach ich wahrscheinlich auch'n Wok draus...


----------

